# NEW Laco Online Shop



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

​
Hello fellow Laco fans!

The *big* news today is that Laco has just launched a completely revamped version of their online Shop.

The new look is a cleaner, crisper and easier to navigate version of their past online store. Aside from its improved aesthetic appearance, the Laco Shop as other features that make a purchasing experience easier and more enjoyable. There are now more photos available of each watch in their collection, and a one-page overview of each model range now lets you know at a glance whether or not a watch is in stock.

It's a small touch, but I'm also happy that each watch's code name is now visible in the overview page. ;-)

Also new are a few collection groupings. Those of you familiar with the previous Laco Shop will recognise that the Pilot, Navy and Squad collection headings are still there; however, now there's also four new categories that consist of Chronographs, Classics, Editions (as in Limited Editions), and New Laco Watches.

The New Laco Watches category is a quick and convenient way to stay on top of new model releases. You'll want to keep an eye on that section of the Laco Shop as Laco have informed me there will be a number of new and exciting watches that will be released in the coming weeks. :-!

Take a look at the new Laco Shop and let me know what you think of the new design.

Link to Laco Shop


----------



## VolkswagenFox21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent, I really like it. As a graphic designer I have to say that this gets my stamp of approval!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks great. I like it!!!!


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Love it. And I am afraid that I also love the upcoming Laco 1969 LE. Arrgh. Just what I needed - another watch I "need".

Myron


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Much better and easier to use. Well done Laco.


----------



## DannyStyle (Nov 7, 2011)

VolkswagenFox21 said:


> Excellent, I really like it. As a graphic designer I have to say that this gets my stamp of approval!


As someone who earns his living delivering large scale websites, I have to agree; simple and user friendly.

As a potential customer, the stock level indicators are perfect.

Only recommendation I would make is it would be great if they still showed out of stock items but clearly marked them as such with an estimated time for re-stock - eg. the 42mm ETA versions are missing from the website completely. If I didnt know better, I'd just assume they didnt make a 42mm version.

Great job guys!!!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

DannyStyle said:


> Only recommendation I would make is it would be great if they still showed out of stock items but clearly marked them as such with an estimated time for re-stock - eg. the 42mm ETA versions are missing from the website completely. If I didnt know better, I'd just assume they didnt make a 42mm version.


They do show out of stock watches. They have a RED exclamation mark beside them to indicate that status. If it's not shown, it typically means that it's no longer available. As I mentioned, Laco are a very short time away from launching new B-Uhr (Flieger) models; I'm sure something new will take the place of something that it is missing.

As for showing an estimated restock date, that's something I personally would never do. I know of other watch manufacturers that post estimated dates only to come under siege from disgruntled buyers when the estimated dates aren't met. I'd rather just say out of stock, and then update their status as being available again once the watches are actually on hand. Some WIS buyers can be awfully unreasonable when it comes to these things.


----------



## engmuism (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi 

try to purchase the type b pilot watch, until the confirmation page i am unable to make payment.. it says paypal is not supported at this moment. Any1 experience this problem?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

We try to fix this problem as soon as possible. Hopefully today! 

Best regards,
Diana


----------



## engmuism (Nov 11, 2011)

thks for the reply, at least i know my browser is ok


----------



## dribs (Nov 11, 2011)

When will the Laco 1925 ETA7750 Blau watches come back in stock?

I've been checking back everyday for the last 3 weeks and it has yet to be "in stock". The other colours, rose-gold, black and blau 2, are in stock except Blau.

Also the price rise! Suppose they have to at some point...


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

dribs said:


> Also the price rise! Suppose they have to at some point...


Yes, price increases are an unfortunate reality of life. Increases in labour and material costs will always trickle their way down to the end buyer, but Laco isn't alone in this. Other watch manufacturers that I keep a close eye on are also raising their prices. And of course, it's most common to see price changes when a new collection is introduced. Given some of the features of the upcoming Laco models, I think most will agree that the prices are justified.

I'll try and find out for you when the Valjoux Blau will be back in stock. Diana would be able to answer that question, so maybe she will post an answer before I have any information.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

dribs said:


> When will the Laco 1925 ETA7750 Blau watches come back in stock?


I've been told Tuesday of next week (Nov 22). Please consider that as an estimated date; I don't want you to be disappointed if any unforeseen issues cause a delay in their availability.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Now it is possible to pay in our new shop! The bug is removed right now and the online shop should work fine.

@ Uwe W.
Thank you for posting the availability of the Laco Eta 7750 Blau watches.

Regards,
Diana


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice site (hope they will also get rid of those silly WUS Laco banners) but I can't help but notice missing Pilot models...


----------



## MAWLER (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice site, much improved over the previous version in terms of layout and navigation, but also the English translation now covers many more objects, which is great.

Only stumbled across the new site by accident as I went to purchase a Hannover, 42mm ETA B face, but its not listed anywhere, does this mean they no longer make this watch?!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

mebiuspower said:


> Nice site (hope they will also get rid of those silly WUS Laco banners) but I can't help but notice missing Pilot models...


I agree. I believe that the recent Laco online makeover will shortly lead to a change in this forum's banner. So I'd suggest that everyone takes some time to enjoy the crusty old captain, the macho jungle man and the sailor boy turned pilot while they're still here. Retirement won't be pleasant for them; I hear being relegated to a computer's Recycle Bin is a terrible way to go.



MAWLER said:


> Only stumbled across the new site by accident as I went to purchase a Hannover, 42mm ETA B face, but its not listed anywhere, does this mean they no longer make this watch?!


A new Flieger (B-Uhr) collection is underway. And I would be shocked if it didn't meet with your approval. I suspect that a 'new' Hannover-Langenhagen will be option for you soon enough.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Uwe W: What is to be expected for the new Flieger collection?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I'm not allowed to reveal anything yet. I realize that it's an annoying statement to make; however, the good news is that the wait won't be very long. I'm quite excited about the changes and can't wait to read what other Laco-philes will think of the latest models.


----------



## DannyStyle (Nov 7, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> They do show out of stock watches. They have a RED exclamation mark beside them to indicate that status. If it's not shown, it typically means that it's no longer available. As I mentioned, Laco are a very short time away from launching new B-Uhr (Flieger) models; I'm sure something new will take the place of something that it is missing.
> 
> As for showing an estimated restock date, that's something I personally would never do. I know of other watch manufacturers that post estimated dates only to come under siege from disgruntled buyers when the estimated dates aren't met. I'd rather just say out of stock, and then update their status as being available again once the watches are actually on hand. Some WIS buyers can be awfully unreasonable when it comes to these things.


Hi Uwe,

You make some very valid points.

I agree, if you're going to set re-stock dates you have to make sure your logistics and manufacturing is sorted or you get some very cranky customers.

Regarding the 42mm ETA versions I was just raising the point that in my (extremely limited) experience, that model is what Laco are reknown for, so to have it not appear anywhere on the website would be a missed opportunity for them to engage their audience.

If that model is not being made any more or will be superceded, then perhapes they have have an archive section or some such.

One thing that I learnt a long time ago is that everyone that uses a website consideres themselves an expert whether they are or not, and that includes me:-d

Dont let this minor point detract from my other comments - the website is fantastic, the english support is top notch and I'm going to be spending some money with the company over the next few weeks.

Danny


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

DannyStyle said:


> If that model is not being made any more or will be superceded, then perhapes they have have an archive section or some such.


That's actually an excellent suggestion. :-!

Two of my _other _favourite manufacturers have an archive section that displays their discontinued models. It's certainly a very powerful resource, especially for those who are looking at used models. Laco do read this forum, otherwise I would send your suggestion to them.

I've also wanted to see them set up an historical gallery for years, one that shows the evolution of their various and more popular models, such as the Laco Sport. However, the reality is that these types of projects take a fair amount of time and commitment. And Laco, like most companies around the world, are staffed by those who already have too much to deal with on a daily basis. You never know though, maybe this will be an addition to their website some day soon.


----------



## DannyStyle (Nov 7, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> That's actually an excellent suggestion. :-!
> 
> Two of my _other _favourite manufacturers have an archive section that displays their discontinued models. It's certainly a very powerful resource, especially for those who are looking at used models. Laco do read this forum, otherwise I would send your suggestion to them.


Hi Uwe,

Its a compelling thing to do for a number of reasons; keeps people on thier website for longer, keeps them engaged with the brand for longer in doing so. It also provides a reference for people researching second hand models and if this is done well it can add to the value of a second hand watch - watches that hold thier price well in the used market can often be sold for more when new. This is my experience in other markets.

Anyway, cheers for passing the suggestion on if they havent picked it up.



Uwe W. said:


> I've also wanted to see them set up an historical gallery for years, one that shows the evolution of their various and more popular models, such as the Laco Sport. However, the reality is that these types of projects take a fair amount of time and commitment. And Laco, like most companies around the world, are staffed by those who already have too much to deal with on a daily basis. You never know though, maybe this will be an addition to their website some day soon.


Couldn't agree more - everyone has a day job!

I'd say though, that this is a key addition for a brand that trades on its historical pedigree.

How's this for an idea to get things started - why dont you see if the guys are Laco would sponsor a WUS competition.

Who ever can post the best best piece article on Laco history, complete with pics, gets a free X from the company.

A Miyota is ~300 EUR which would be hell of a lot cheaper then paying a marketer or a staff memeber to do it.

Anyway, I better get of WUS and start giving my employer some good ideas in stead. :-!

Danny


----------



## MAWLER (Jun 29, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> A new Flieger (B-Uhr) collection is underway. And I would be shocked if it didn't meet with your approval. I suspect that a 'new' Hannover-Langenhagen will be option for you soon enough.


Good news, thanks the reassurance. I will watch the forum and online shop with anticipation...


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

engmuism said:


> Hi
> 
> try to purchase the type b pilot watch, until the confirmation page i am unable to make payment.. it says paypal is not supported at this moment. Any1 experience this problem?


I also ordered a watch today and had an issue using the PayPal option... End up using the credit card choice. But I have to say that the support I got from the shop was great.
I called and emailed as well and could not be more pleased with the speed the issues got resolved..

Thank you Dorothea Günther from Laco for all the help


----------



## bige610 (Mar 11, 2012)

pavel36 said:


> I also ordered a watch today and had an issue using the PayPal option... End up using the credit card choice. But I have to say that the support I got from the shop was great.
> I called and emailed as well and could not be more pleased with the speed the issues got resolved..
> 
> Thank you Dorothea Günther from Laco for all the help


I ordered yesterday. I used paypal to pay and it shipped the same day and will be here tomorrow. Im a happy customer to say the least.


----------



## Ychang (Aug 14, 2012)

hi there, im new to the forum and i couldn't find the laco online shop url. would someone be so kind as to post it/pm me it? thanks

--noob


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just scroll up !

Forum Laco Online Shop

Is it really that difficult to read a forum ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

so very welcoming


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Ychang said:


> hi there, im new to the forum and i couldn't find the laco online shop url. would someone be so kind as to post it/pm me it? thanks
> 
> --noob


 I scrolled up, down and all around and I'm also surprised there was no link to the shop in the original post or anywhere else in this thread?! I found it though via a Bing search, just for the record:
https://shop.laco.de/


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Sodiac said:


> I scrolled up, down and all around and I'm also surprised there was no link to the shop in the original post or anywhere else in this thread?! I found it though via a Bing search, just for the record:
> https://shop.laco.de/


I just added a link in the first post of this thread. However, as Mike indicated, it has always been accessible from any page in this sub-forum:


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> I just added a link in the first post of this thread. However, as Mike indicated, it has always been accessible from any page in this sub-forum:
> 
> View attachment 862212


FYI, not from the mobile version of the site (the version I personally use most frequently). Kind of frustrating that there's no obvious way to post an image from the mobile version either (unless I'm missing it ).


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

logan2z said:


> FYI, not from the mobile version of the site (the version I personally use most frequently). Kind of frustrating that there's no obvious way to post an image from the mobile version either (unless I'm missing it ).


Good to know. Could you be a little more specific; a mobile version of WUS in a mobile browser or a forum reading app like Tapatalk?

I use an app when on the road, but always prefer to use a laptop or desktop when at home or the office. It should be expected that with most mobile versions and apps that you're not always going to see the entire picture.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Good to know. Could you be a little more specific; a mobile version of WUS in a mobile browser or a forum reading app like Tapatalk?


I'm referring to WUS in a mobile browser (Safari on my iphone), I don't use Tapatalk. I realize some function might be missing in the mobile version, it just seems like image upload from a mobile device would be nice to have, especially since a lot of people take watch photos using the camera in their mobile device. Now you have to take a photo, transfer it to your laptop or desktop machine, and then post to WUS from there. It'd be real nice to avoid the image transfer and post directly from the mobile device. I believe there is a way to configure vbulletin to allow image upload from mobile devices, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Sent using my Android device.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

logan2z said:


> I'm referring to WUS in a mobile browser (Safari on my iphone), I don't use Tapatalk. I realize some function might be missing in the mobile version, it just seems like image upload from a mobile device would be nice to have, especially since a lot of people take watch photos using the camera in their mobile device. Now you have to take a photo, transfer it to your laptop or desktop machine, and then post to WUS from there. It'd be real nice to avoid the image transfer and post directly from the mobile device. I believe there is a way to configure vbulletin to allow image upload from mobile devices, but I could be mistaken.


I snapped the image in the previous post using my camera phone and then posted it using its browser. I dumped my iPhone for an Android, which obviously works differently, but does prove that you can upload images here from a smartphone. Try looking into Safari's settings for something like "request desktop version", which will load the full web page instead of the WUS mobile page. There might be other workarounds too. If I find myself with some spare time I'll boot up my old iPhone and see if I can replicate my previous post.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> I snapped the image in the previous post using my camera phone and then posted it using its browser. I dumped my iPhone for an Android, which obviously works differently, but does prove that you can upload images here from a smartphone. Try looking into Safari's settings for something like "request desktop version", which will load the full web page instead of the WUS mobile page. There might be other workarounds too. If I find myself with some spare time I'll boot up my old iPhone and see if I can replicate my previous post.


I'm pretty sure I could force the non-mobile version to be loaded, but the mobile version is there for a reason - because it makes interacting with the site easier on a mobile device. But that's a reasonable workaround if there is no better solution directly from the mobile app. BTW, I think my next phone will be an Android phone too. I'm pretty much done with iOS.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

logan2z said:


> I'm pretty sure I could force the non-mobile version to be loaded, but the mobile version is there for a reason - because it makes interacting with the site easier on a mobile device. But that's a reasonable workaround if there is no better solution directly from the mobile app. BTW, I think my next phone will be an Android phone too. I'm pretty much done with iOS.


I hear you! I haven't regretted the change at all. Maybe you could stick to the mobile version and just switch to the full version the odd time that you need to post an image?


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Maybe you could stick to the mobile version and just switch to the full version the odd time that you need to post an image?


Yup, that's what I'll do. Thanks.


----------

